# Molly's Herbal wormer?



## Tracy0052 (Jul 20, 2014)

Has anyone used Molly's Herbal wormer? We had a chicken die this week out of the blue. All our other girls seem fine. The older girls (1 1/2 yrs) have rough looking feathers but I blamed the rooster. I've been watching their poo and I haven't seen any worms but today we had one liquidy white poo. I have been putting ACV in their water once a day. I ordered Molly's Herbal wormer tonight. I had read about some success with it on BYC. I would like to stay with natural remedies if I can. I have never wormed before we are only in our 2nd year of chicken keeping. I was also looking at Rooster Booster because I wouldn't have to throw out the eggs. Any thoughts?
Also should I worm our rabbits? They are occasionally in a run but mostly in their hutches.
Thanks for any input!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 20, 2014)

I used it. Wasn't very effective at all. Using oral and external diatomaceous earth and once a year ivermectin solved all chicky problems.

Honestly can't say about what works for rabbits.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 20, 2014)

I kept rabbits many years ago, in hanging wire cages off the ground. I never wormed them. I don't worm my chickens either. I did read on BYC that pumpkin seeds are natural wormers for chickens, so always get them a pumpkin or two in the fall. I also give them cantaloupe seeds, nothing was said about the cantaloupe, but they like it and it can't hurt.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 21, 2014)

Good idea on the pumpkin seeds! I'll try that one this year.


----------

